# Couple of Snapshots for the Holiday



## Clark (Jul 4, 2014)

My wife got this one with her new camera. She rented 100-400mm for a week.
What makes this shot sweeter, Cape Canaveral is down the block.







On the border of Utah/Arizona, we were shooting toadstools.
Some wicked landscapes here. But today its about the color.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2014)

Sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2014)

Excellent shot of the Painted Bunting!

I love the desert shot -- it looks like a series of grottos. Did you use a filter for the sky?


----------



## abax (Jul 6, 2014)

There's magic in some photos. Love both pictures.


----------



## emydura (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Dot for identifying the bird for us. What a striking species. I have never seen it before. Is it a common bird?

Nice photos Clarke. Love the colours in the desert shot.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 6, 2014)

Lovely bird!!!! The second shot is a Killer Clark :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2014)

emydura said:


> Thanks Dot for identifying the bird for us. What a striking species. I have never seen it before. Is it a common bird?
> 
> Nice photos Clarke. Love the colours in the desert shot.



Not sure, but I think it is pretty well confined to the area around where she made this photo.


----------



## Clark (Jul 7, 2014)

If one doesn't know what these filters are, there is a extremely well written article here-

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21376&highlight=hitech

It made things crystal clear in regards to what was needed for camera bag.




SlipperFan said:


> Did you use a filter for the sky?


Yes, the circular polarizer. And thanks for being gentle. It looks overdone.

I processed it in Canon's Raw converter. And with that software, I only know how to do global saturation.
The shot was at midday. The red rock was all washed out and needed a boost, pushing the blue over the top.
I have Adobe and could of desaturated the blue, but I was lazy.

I think we are going to hit this place again. Different time of day. More drinking water...


David, if one lives in Florida and fills the bird feeder religiously, then this is a common bird.
For everyone else, good luck. It is shy.
We have been to this bird feeder three times. Seen the birds once.
They are seasonal.
http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/VIC.html

At Audubon's Corkscrew, folks wait all day next to the feeders, to photograph these guys.


Thank you for the comments


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2014)

That shot would be easy to correct in Photoshop. Selecting specific areas would be quite simple. Especially the sky. However, I rather like the effect.


----------



## Dido (Jul 8, 2014)

Great my most favorite bird.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, first off Clark, kudos to great shots again.

Funny that no one mentioned that the desert shot is so obviously BLUE, WHITE, and RED. Since you were trying for that, no need to apologize for a great shot.

I'll get on my soapbox again about photography - it isn't mean to depict reality necessarily, and besides how do you know what I'm seeing anyways?:rollhappy:Maybe I really do see those colors. Whenever someone asks me if the color of a particular flower is "true" or "real" in a photo all I say is "yeah".

The first time I saw a painted bunting was in Miami at Costello Hammock at their bird feeder. Occasionally I'd spot one in the woods of north Florida where I lived for 20 years, but they are tough to find away from the feeders.


----------

